# Ordinary Response Local Home Brew Store



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Popped into my local homebrew store ( who tells me he's been there for over 20 years every time i pop in) for the second time in one day.

I go there only to gert things i've forgotten to order from G&G or just need right away, he only sells kits and bits.

This morning he asked how big was my fermenter because i wanted a big spoon, a fair enough question i thought, even though the spoon was for my big ass pot not my avg size fermenter.

I'll get to my point....

I walk in this arvo, " G'day mate" I say, "Twice in one day, tell me do you have any Starsan?"

Crappy homebrew store proprieter, " What's that? Starsan? Never heard of it?" " Who stocks it?"

Me: " Um..off the top of my head, G&G, CB, just about everyone mate, it's quite popular"

CHSP (crappy homebrew store proprietor) "Well I been in this game over 20 yrs and I never heard of it!" " But I'll get it in for you. Starsan you say?, am i spelling it S.T.A.R.S.A.N?"

Me: "Yeah thanks Champ, get onto it, it's what all the kids are using, trust me you won't regret it!"





God bless the internet.....


Cheers,

Strutter


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/11)

AFAIK CraftBrewer are the importers of Starsan, and supply to the trade as well. So if the LHBS dont' deal with CB they wouldn't know about it.


----------



## ShredMaster (27/9/11)

Be careful mate, with help like what you have given them, they risk turning into a decent HBS. 

Next thing you know you'll be helping them pick out a fridge to keep their yeast in!


----------



## DU99 (27/9/11)

Try him with idopher and see what he say's about it..


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/11)

Ask him about Turbo Yeast


----------



## MarkBastard (27/9/11)

My LHBS is sort of crappy like that as well. In fact a lot of them are. I feel weird walking into them because it's like they're going to pounce on me and offer me bad advice without me even asking for it.

I break my hydrometres way too much :-(


----------



## Silo Ted (27/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> Ask him about Turbo Yeast




haha, I get the feeling he knows ALL about that side of the business. 

Bloody moonshiners :lol:


----------



## Shed101 (27/9/11)

But on the positive side, my LHBS fills up gas bottles for $6/kg.

... _and_ does a roaring trade in turbo yeast.


----------



## Spork (27/9/11)

My LHBS owner grunts at me when I make a purchase. I buy most my stuff online...
Her husband (?) was working last time i went in and he was less unfriendly. When I asked if they stocked grain he he said "Just whats over there" nodding towards some Brewcraft branded specialty grains for $12-15/kg... Apparently he used to stock grain, but the weevils ate it all.
I have a feeling if I walked in and wanted Turbo Yeast I'd get a better response. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

@ Strutter..This wouldn't happen to be a LHBS thats named after a suburb West of you, but is actually located in another suburb West of that one? And if you've got to Dandy you've gone to far?? If so I know exactly what your talking about.


----------



## Silo Ted (27/9/11)

Spork said:


> My LHBS owner grunts at me when I make a purchase. I buy most my stuff online...
> Her husband (?) was working last time i went in and he was less unfriendly. When I asked if they stocked grain he he said "Just whats over there" nodding towards some Brewcraft branded specialty grains for $12-15/kg... Apparently he used to stock grain, but the weevils ate it all.
> I have a feeling if I walked in and wanted Turbo Yeast I'd get a better response. :icon_drunk:



Not that creepy tosspot with the exclusive Australian rights to sell Blichmann gear?


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Yup, He asked me not long ago why i only but yeast ( at inflated prices), I told him i brew grain. He gave me a blank stare. I felt sad.

So today was tough, after getting over the whole starsan issue, i attempted to just buy a pack of US05, alas, the minimum $15 eftpos rule.

There might have been 12 people (lets call them fermentors) in the store, "So what else should i buy cobber?", he says"dont worry mate, i wont enforce it"

I reply" No sweat brother, i know the rules, thats why i come to you for stuff i need right away" in front of the other dozen customer " i know i pay more than i do online but i try and support local people who specialize in their field of choice"

So i walked out with 2 packs US05, 50g Tettanger and 50g Willamette....

Any thoughts on how to use them with some Crisp ale malt, Amarillo, Saaz B, Cascade, Nelson?

Ahhh the joys,

Strutter


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Truman said:


> @ Strutter..This wouldn't happen to be a LHBS thats named after a suburb West of you, but is actually located in another suburb West of that one? And if you've got to Dandy you've gone to far?? If so I know exactly what your talking about.




**** it call a spade a shovel and say it not called Hallam Brewing, and it's not in Narre Warren......


----------



## DU99 (27/9/11)

truman..i think you guessed correct.. one of our contactor's has some opinion of the same said store


----------



## bignath (27/9/11)

Spork said:


> nodding towards some Brewcraft branded specialty grains for $12-15/kg...



Are they next to the hops just like my local brewcraft, going for the bargain price of $5 for 15g???


----------



## mxd (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> **** it call a spade a shovel and say it not called Hallam Brewing, and it's not in Narre Warren......



yes, I went there once when I first started and bought my kit from there, let's just say the experience was memorable and not to occur again.


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

"Maybe I should just peruse Liquorcraft site mate, to see what you can offer?" Shitty local home brew store proprietor " No need for that mate, i can source my gear from anywhere"

Me: " Really...lets not get back onto the Starsan again..."

Needless to say (as Trueman and many others can attest) its [email protected]#$ing trustrating


Strutter


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> **** it call a spade a shovel and say it not called Hallam Brewing, and it's not in Narre Warren......



haha yeh thats it, Only been there a few times myself, I only work a few kays down the road from there, and been given the $15 eftpos rule "But I'll let it go this time"

Strange fella indeed. lol. I did the same thing asked for Defender and he offered me some crappy stuff he repackages. 

Now I just get everything from G&G as one of our courier drivers comes over from that way everyday so I just phone him and he calls in their to pick up my order.


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> "Maybe I should just peruse Liquorcraft site mate, to see what you can offer?" Shitty local home brew store proprietor " No need for that mate, i can source my gear from anywhere"
> 
> Me: " Really...lets not get back onto the Starsan again..."
> 
> ...



Is there a store in Rutherford rd in Seaford? if so whats it like, have you been? Ive seen signs up around the place but didnt know if it was a store or just a guy who sells from home type setup???


----------



## loikar (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> There might have been 12 people (lets call them fermentors) in the store



Dear Extract Brewers,

WITCH!!!

BURN HIM!!!

BURN HIM TO DEATH!!!


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Dear Extract Brewers,
> 
> WITCH!!!
> 
> ...



HaHa, that was your fight, leave me out of it BF

But yes, I have a brother who likes to call himself a brewer. It took a good dozen schooners to knock some terminology into the sorry sack.

"mate, putting some corriandar into some extract topped with dextrose and water makes you a brewer as much as me adding boiling water to a teaspoon of nescafe makes me a baristar(**** the spelling...it's not that important)

I dont make great beer, but its better than anything on tap at YOUR (read any ones) pub and its 40cents a schooner. I'll back you up with the AG or nothing kinda thing, its not that hard, i fucked up my first two, spent $3 on water salts etc, problem solved!!

Farking ranting now

Strutter


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

**** 12 people were in there??? Everytime I go in there im usually the only person in the store and he stands at his wooden bar come front counter register station waiting for me to hurry up and find $15 worth of crap to buy so I can stop interrupting his daily schedule of doing what he does out the back. I hate going to stores where your made to feel like your annoying them and are an interruption to their day, and that is one of those stores.


----------



## loikar (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> HaHa, that was your fight, leave me out of it BF
> 
> But yes, I have a brother who likes to call himself a brewer. It took a good dozen schooners to knock some terminology into the sorry sack.
> 
> ...



I know I'm not alone


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Truman said:


> Is there a store in Rutherford rd in Seaford? if so whats it like, have you been? Ive seen signs up around the place but didnt know if it was a store or just a guy who sells from home type setup???



Nah don't get down to Seaford way. Only go to old mate in "Hallam" to get stuff i missed on order or for out of the blue brew days.

I met you at G&G BIAB demo, had to go early cause my mate was feeling the dire effects of quality control, good luck with the obsession

Strutter


----------



## kelbygreen (27/9/11)

lol went to LHBS near me (not MHB, as never heard him then). The setup was about what I could get online (sweet) it was middle of summer and had read this forum. But thought a person who owns a HBS in a busy area must have a idea!!! asked if it was ok to brew in this weather (36c) without cooling. he said sure!!! it willl just ferment quicker! 

sure didnt and vb tasted so bloody good compaired to it! lol. I didt brew for 2 months till I have a fridge and temp controller


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> Nah don't get down to Seaford way. Only go to old mate in "Hallam" to get stuff i missed on order or for out of the blue brew days.
> 
> I met you at G&G BIAB demo, had to go early cause my mate was feeling the dire effects of quality control, good luck with the obsession
> 
> Strutter



You met me at G&G BIAB demo???? Who were you and how did we meet??? How do you know who I was??? LOL


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Truman said:


> You met me at G&G BIAB demo???? Who were you and how did we meet??? How do you know who I was??? LOL




You had the ripping bride and asked alot of questions.

You going good.

I had the mate who turned a whiter shade of pale before the mash was half way through.

Me going bad.

Lesson learnt: Don't quality control to the excess before a brew day


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> You had the ripping bride and asked alot of questions.
> 
> You going good.
> 
> ...



PS: you look remarkably like your profile picture, i on the other hand look nothing like mine


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> You had the ripping bride and asked alot of questions.
> 
> You going good.
> 
> ...



HAHAHA Sorry mate I don't remember anyone turning a whiter shade of pale but do remember the crowd thinned out a bit towards the end...LOL
Your not the guy I asked about the free black IPA are you??
Yeh I asked a lot of questions, and yes my wife was there with me...LOL


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> PS: you look remarkably like your profile picture, i on the other hand look nothing like mine



HAha Is that Ace or gene I cant tell???
My profile pic was only taken last xmas, I havent changed much since then..LOL.


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Truman said:


> HAHAHA Sorry mate I don't remember anyone turning a whiter shade of pale but do remember the crowd thinned out a bit towards the end...LOL
> Your not the guy I asked about the free black IPA are you??
> Yeh I asked a lot of questions, and yes my wife was there with me...LOL




Dont get me wrong, i liked the demo, and if TB sees this post....What's wrong with the old " and he's one we prepared earlier" I asked questions, i learnt what i needed to improve to where i am now (no ******* expert), just give me a store close to home, be competitive price wise so i dont need to drive 40 km's each way...and hey, a little advice here and there...Too much to ask?


Strutter


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Truman said:


> HAha Is that Ace or gene I cant tell???
> My profile pic was only taken last xmas, I havent changed much since then..LOL.



That would be ACE


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> Dont get me wrong, i liked the demo, and if TB sees this post....What's wrong with the old " and he's one we prepared earlier" I asked questions, i learnt what i needed to improve to where i am now (no ******* expert), just give me a store close to home, be competitive price wise so i dont need to drive 40 km's each way...and hey, a little advice here and there...Too much to ask?
> 
> 
> Strutter


I have to agree with you... Id buy "local" if the prices were reasonable, hell even if they were just a tad more than what you pay online. But theyre way more than that, with crappy service to boot.


----------



## Strutter (27/9/11)

Truman said:


> I have to agree with you... Id buy "local" if the prices were reasonable, hell even if they were just a tad more than what you pay online. But theyre way more than that, with crappy service to boot.


Our mate $8.50 US05....I don't need to tell everyone else what you can get it for.


----------



## Truman42 (27/9/11)

Strutter said:


> That would be ACE



Awesome..I once told my daughter when she was 7 that I was Ace Frehley and she went to school and told her teacher and was convinced I was and started crying when teachy said thats impossible.."My daddy is Ace Frehley...he is..."

LOL


----------



## komodo (27/9/11)

Mate dont go to the store on rutherford road - its a "brew'n'grow" type store with more emphasis on the "grow". 
You'd likely get better advice on brewing from the knock shop across the road in keppler circuit...

It is a shame there isnt anything local. 
Does Keg king stock any ingredients? They're not too far just near the sandown


----------



## krusty_oz (28/9/11)

Ask for polyclar when you are next there  I've done it at almost every HBS in Adelaide.


----------



## J Grimmer (28/9/11)

I thought i was the only one with dodgy LHBS shops around me, but a bit of trial and error and found one that good, gets stuff fresh for us and actually wants to do business.


----------



## drew9242 (28/9/11)

Sounds a bit like my LHBS. The only time i go in there is if i need some US05. They always tell me "happy brewing" I wonder what they think i'm brewing? Other then this shop the next closest HBS is a 800km round trip. So a bit of preparation is needed to brew.


----------



## mr_tyreman (28/9/11)

i went into my local home brew store......once


----------



## DU99 (28/9/11)

makes you think why some people open a store when there not going to provide decent product's and service. :unsure:


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/9/11)

I also only buy emergency supplies at my LHBS. New bottling wand, US05 etc. The good thing is that the dude who runs it has an open mind and I take the occaisional beer in to share with him and talk about how I made it. I reckon he'll be a hardcore BIABer by this time next year


----------



## argon (28/9/11)

my LHBS is Craftbrewer's... only 10 mins away. 'spose they're a decent shop


----------



## DU99 (28/9/11)

i have three LHBS in a 25km area,all are brewer's..


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/11)

DU99 said:


> makes you think why some people open a store when there not going to provide decent product's and service. :unsure:



Actually this is what it makes me think:

"These guys are so pathetically crap yet they still exist after all of these years, so they must be at least making enough money to survive. Imagine if they did more than the absolute basics, surely they'd make a bit more money? Perhaps owning and operating your own home brew store could actually work, because if these guys can do it then even I could do it better".


----------



## Tanga (28/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Actually this is what it makes me think:
> 
> "These guys are so pathetically crap yet they still exist after all of these years, so they must be at least making enough money to survive. Imagine if they did more than the absolute basics, surely they'd make a bit more money? Perhaps owning and operating your own home brew store could actually work, because if these guys can do it then even I could do it better".



Lucky for the Adelaide brewers it made BB Wayne and Nige think the same thing. Otherwise we'd only have Brewcraft. Absolutely dumbfounded by how useless Brewcraft were, and that's when I was only starting out.


----------



## Ross (28/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Actually this is what it makes me think:
> 
> "These guys are so pathetically crap yet they still exist after all of these years, so they must be at least making enough money to survive. Imagine if they did more than the absolute basics, surely they'd make a bit more money? Perhaps owning and operating your own home brew store could actually work, because if these guys can do it then even I could do it better".




They exsist because they are a protected species! Company's like Brewcraft who hold the distribution rights to many products will refuse to supply you if you open up within a 30min drive of an exsisting store, regardless of how crap they are.
To this day we still can't buy their products direct - It's a joke!!!


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/11)

Ross said:


> They exsist because they are a protected species! Company's like Brewcraft who hold the distribution rights to many products will refuse to supply you if you open up within a 30min drive of an exsisting store, regardless of how crap they are.
> To this day we still can't buy their products direct - It's a joke!!!



Yeah that doesn't surprise me either, but I think my LHBS isn't part of a franchise, and neither is another one I'm thinking about in Tweed Heads.

I just can't help but think there's a lot of people out there that would get into real brewing if they just knew about it, and once they do there must be some money to be made in the bigger ticket items that real home brewers spend their money on. I mean the amount of money people here spend is massive compared to extract brewers and even distillers I reckon?


----------



## Clutch (28/9/11)

I'm 15 mins from Craftbrewer and I tell ya, I'm tired of Ross and Co. stocking everything I need coupled with good prices and knowledgable staff.
It gets tiresome walking in there on a Saturday morning and walking out 20 mins later with the stuff I needed with no attitude and a "if you get stuck give me a call".

And damn you for putting the Braumeisters right where I have to walk past them too.


----------



## big78sam (28/9/11)

All of this sounds exactly like my LHBS. Quotes from the proprietor "B Saaz what's that?" "Liquid yeasts - dont stock them but you can order them in" (I did and he charged me $30 for a wyeast smack pack - triple the craftbrewer price). "I tried grain brewing once but it was too much effort". Still he's a good bloke and it's handy having someone there close for emergencies. My guess is there's not the market for most suburban LHBSs to stock liquid yeasts, and all the different types a grain an AG brewer would want (especially with most of us doing bulk buys or ordering from craftbrewer).


----------



## 1975sandman (28/9/11)

Same here.

Only have 2 LHBS here and one is a franchise of the other. Good for the "needing stuff now" of certain items eg, US-05 but hopeless at anything else brewing. Only kits and turbo yeast seem to be the biggest sellers.


----------



## Bongchitis (28/9/11)

I went into my local the other day for some emergency supplies and asked if he had Amarillo or could get it in. "No such hop exists" was the reply..... no worries mate, see you later, NOT!


----------



## mje1980 (28/9/11)

Truman said:


> **** 12 people were in there??? Everytime I go in there im usually the only person in the store and he stands at his wooden bar come front counter register station waiting for me to hurry up and find $15 worth of crap to buy so I can stop interrupting his daily schedule of doing what he does out the back. I hate going to stores where your made to feel like your annoying them and are an interruption to their day, and that is one of those stores.




That is annoying in any store. If you don't want to run a business, don't run a business hahah. Then when it goes to shit, it's everyone else's fault!!. I have a LHBS 10 mins away, but i'd rather drive 25 mins north if i need stuff. Much better service.

My local has sold me different branded yeast which was wrong on two occasions. The second time i was pretty sure it was wrong, but bought it. Got home, checked the equivalent on the net. Guess what? wrong again. That was it for me!!


----------



## Nick JD (28/9/11)

My LHBS has 2007 vintage S04.


----------



## going down a hill (28/9/11)

You should stock up, that was a good vintage. Just make a starter from 5 packs and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Truman42 (28/9/11)

Its not just the HBS that has these small stores that sell things at over inflated prices and have attitude at everything you ask them. I was once into radio controlled helicopters and planes and the Local hobby shop is the same. 
He is as dry as the desert, not interested in trying to help you or give you advice except to say I should be ditching my cheaper heli to buy his heli worth $1500 because thats the only one Im going to learn to fly on. He gets annoyed when you walk in there just to buy a $2.00 part because thats all you need.

Only once in all the times I've been there was he actually cheery and nice to me and that was when my missus came in with me and he started joking around about I shouldn't be letting her see how much the hobby costs. I felt like saying, "Well providing I don't buy everything here it doesn't cost me that much anyway"

I'm also into tropical fish and same at some of the local aquariums, they will tell you every fish is compatible just to sell one that you know will die within a week because it doesn't suit your setup. then they try to sell you every single chemical and compound and tell you your fish will all die a horrible death if you dont put this gunk in your tank..NOW..


----------



## Nick JD (28/9/11)

I went into a HBS once to buy a kg of LDME. The guy started ranting about brewing and then just picked up a kit can and a can of coopers extract and put them on the counter and looked at me waiting for me to pull out my wallet.

Couldn't believe it. 

Just wanted some extract for making starters. I began explaining myself and then thought, **** it - and walked out.


----------



## bconnery (28/9/11)

In my early days of homebrewing I thought that some hops were green and some were brown, such was the care and attention payed to them by my former LHBS as they sat in ziploc bags out on the shelf in the store...
They weren't a bad bunch and did help me with some questions, they just really didn't look after their stock outside of spirits and kits...


----------



## petesbrew (28/9/11)

Got a country brewer within a 15min drive, and a Dan Murphy's just across the road. Convenient for picking up the odd spec grain, LDME or dried yeast. The guys in there are always happy for a chat. 
Getting to the point where I don't need to ask so many questions, but in my beginner days, one guy in there (Beavis?) put me onto the "brewing with the seasons" process. One of the simplest & best bits of advice.

But Dave's @ Nth Sydney always has the goods, and knowledge to back it up.


----------



## chunckious (28/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Getting to the point where I don't need to ask so many questions, but in my beginner days, one guy in there (Beavis?) put me onto the "brewing with the seasons" process. One of the simplest & best bits of advice.



Does this mean in Spring you brew beers for Summer or something?


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/9/11)

Chunkious said:


> Does this mean in Spring you brew beers for Summer or something?


You're halfway there. 
Brew lagers in winter for consumption in summer. Brew ales in summer for consumption in winter.


----------



## petesbrew (28/9/11)

Chunkious said:


> Does this mean in Spring you brew beers for Summer or something?


Basically this...
brewing lagers in winter when it's cold & suited to lager fermenting temperatures. Save them to drink in summer.
brew ales in summer when it's warmer & suited to ale fermenting temperatures. Save them to drink in winter.

Yeah I know it's a rough theory. It all depends on the garage temps and all that. To be honest I stop brewing in summer as it gets too damn hot in my garage.
But you get the idea.
(Save beer... yeah right, I can barely wait the fortnight for the bottles to carb up :beerbang: )


----------



## chunckious (28/9/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> You're halfway there.
> Brew lagers in winter for consumption in summer. Brew ales in summer for consumption in winter.



I drink all my beers after 2 weeks in the bottle anyway


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/9/11)

Try having kegs, it's even worse. You only have to wait a week (or a day if you force carbonate).

Temp control - $30 freezer and a $16 STC-1000. Brew what I want two weeks before I want it. Much more efficient. 

The other issue with brewing in winter for summer is that lagers don't age well in the intervening time period at ambient temps - they're supposed to be stored at cellar temps for that time period in a secondary vessel, not at ambient in the bottle.

Goomba


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/11)

What kind of pussy only drinks lagers in summer?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> What kind of pussy only drinks lagers in summer?



Not me, but for the sake of the argument I put that one out there.

I'll be nailing malty APA, Weissbiers (well roggenweiss ATM) and whatever else amuses me during the summer.

Might try my hand at a lemon myrtle witbier - I like that beer, though I know it polarises people.


----------



## mje1980 (28/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> What kind of pussy drinks lagers ?




Fixed it for you


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/9/11)

mje1980 said:


> Fixed it for you



Nothing wrong with a lager, in moderation.

But for the effort vs flavour, I'd never bother to make one. Closest I got was using Perle Malt and Smaragd with a lager yeast.

Goomba


----------



## mje1980 (28/9/11)

I do like lagers, just very rarely, though i may do a few this summer. Been a few years between drinks though haha.


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/11)

My favourite beers are stouts / porters / big IPA's no matter the time of year.

I guess if I was drinking in the sun I'd go for a sessionable APA or something.


----------



## Nick JD (28/9/11)

Half the beers I make are lagers. Usually Pilsners of some sort. Luv 'em.


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/11)

Pussy


----------



## manticle (28/9/11)

What sort of pussy drinks doppelbocks or baltic porters anyway?


----------



## petesbrew (28/9/11)

manticle said:


> What sort of pussy drinks doppelbocks or baltic porters anyway?


What sort of pussy doesn't like Bohemian Pilsner? or Schwarzbier... or all the others?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> What sort of pussy doesn't like Bohemian Pilsner? or Schwarzbier... or all the others?



Not this pussy, just too lazy to make it.


----------



## petesbrew (28/9/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Not this pussy, just too lazy to make it.


I hear ya. Got too many lagers that are not schwarzbiers or Boho pils. Maybe I'll do something about that next winter.


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/11)

manticle said:


> What sort of pussy drinks doppelbocks or baltic porters anyway?



Do any pussies drink Doppelbocks and Baltic Porters but refuse beers using ale yeast in summer????


----------



## manticle (28/9/11)

Not sure. Quite like pussies myself anyway.


----------



## Rizzla (29/9/11)

Went into my local HBS two days ago, asked wether a particular grain was crystalized or needed mashing no one knew so they rang the " bloke who knows" and handed me the phone. Tried explaining the difference to the expert after being informed you "just boil it up to give a bit of body" Expert then Hung the phone up with " you must think you know more about this than me" I wasn't the least bit rude just trying to find something out about what was stocked on the shelf. Spent a lot of money there in the past setting up my system. Won't name the place in WA because normally the main man is there and he's quite helpful. I did let him know by email I wasn't happy and let him know I ordered in a truckload of stuff from another outlet. Hope the expert got the rough end of the pineapple.


----------



## Parks (30/9/11)

When I first told a HBS I was going to start all grain I was told "Why would you bother with all that effort when you can get FWKs here"

"because FWKs cost $50 each and I'm limited to what you sell and I can make what I want every bit as good or better for $1 a litre - that's why"

** Note, that was what I thought, not what I said


----------



## Truman42 (30/9/11)

Parks said:


> When I first told a HBS I was going to start all grain I was told "Why would you bother with all that effort when you can get FWKs here"
> 
> "because FWKs cost $50 each and I'm limited to what you sell and I can make what I want every bit as good or better for $1 a litre - that's why"
> 
> ** Note, that was what I thought, not what I said



That's exactly what you should have said. Its a fair enough comment. I've noticed that with these small LHBS, they don't like it when you tell them you do AG. The shop I went to was the same when I asked him if he sold grain at all. 
"What for Ive got kits for every beer style you could possibly want to make"


----------



## 1974Alby (30/9/11)

mr_tyreman said:


> i went into my local home brew store......once




HaHa...I went into that one twice! The second time convinced me that the first time wasnt just a bad dream! 

What a joke. I was after some base grain to try my first stovetop BIAB, and he could offer me a 5kg bag of pilsner for $38, and that was the only grain he had in bags over 1kg. Pass. Never again.


----------



## cdbrown (30/9/11)

Rizzla said:


> Went into my local HBS two days ago, asked wether a particular grain was crystalized or needed mashing no one knew so they rang the " bloke who knows" and handed me the phone. Tried explaining the difference to the expert after being informed you "just boil it up to give a bit of body" Expert then Hung the phone up with " you must think you know more about this than me" I wasn't the least bit rude just trying to find something out about what was stocked on the shelf. Spent a lot of money there in the past setting up my system. Won't name the place in WA because normally the main man is there and he's quite helpful. I did let him know by email I wasn't happy and let him know I ordered in a truckload of stuff from another outlet. Hope the expert got the rough end of the pineapple.



You gotta let the others know so they are aware of the hazards. boil up grain for body haha


----------



## Nick JD (30/9/11)

Take ignorant HBS owners a couple of bottle of your best AG beer. 

Watch their face when they drink it. Bittersweet - and that's not the beer.  

Yup, all I buy from you is out-of-date yeast, my LHBS kit-peddler.


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/11)

Who's your local Nick? The guy on machinery drive?


----------



## banora brewer (30/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Who's your local Nick? The guy on machinery drive?


That's my local, anything I should be aware of?


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/11)

banora brewer said:


> That's my local, anything I should be aware of?



Nah I wouldn't know. I use to go there about 10 years ago when I was into water purification.

Dude has an epic scotch nose.


----------



## banora brewer (30/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Nah I wouldn't know. I use to go there about 10 years ago when I was into water purification.
> 
> Dude has an epic scotch nose.


I've only ever seen a lady in there, got quoted $80 for some grain once!!!


----------



## Nick JD (30/9/11)

There's a few round by me (in the middle of the GC now, used to be 800m from the border up Tomewin Mountain, should change my location) most are predominately "dextrose + flavour" merchants.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/9/11)

Truman said:


> Is there a store in Rutherford rd in Seaford? if so whats it like, have you been? Ive seen signs up around the place but didnt know if it was a store or just a guy who sells from home type setup???




yeah there is a store there, i live and work right near it, been in there a few times just to grab yeast ect. it's a typical run of the mill shop and the bloke who seems to be there all the time is nice and helpfull, if not a little rough around the edges. it's kinda tucked away and can be hard to find the first time you go there.

unless you live nearby and need something in a hurry your better off buying online tbh

-Phill


----------



## Zizzle (30/9/11)

Nick JD said:


> There's a few round by me (in the middle of the GC now, used to be 800m from the border up Tomewin Mountain, should change my location) most are predominately "dextrose + flavour" merchants.



Tomewin, beautiful part of the country.

From day one I pretty much got everything from Ross - cheap fast shipping just down the road, and not a bad drive to his place.

It's been a few years for me, but there was a LHBS in Burleigh waters. K & K guy. I once went looking for some emergency US-56 - had never heard of it - wondered why I didn't have yeast "from under the lid".

But there used to be a shop down in Palmy that stocked US-56. Between me and BradG I don't think he understood why we wanted yeast and not the tin of goo.

He used to have beer in a big vessel there too. BradG has a story of going in and the guy getting him to taste it to "see what he reckoned". Brad said it was very badly infected. So the old mate says, "I know, I'll fix it with some lager yeast" and proceeded to open some sachets and dump them in... :icon_vomit: Brad told him it wouldn't fix it, but he wouldn't listen.

Actually I think the guy showed up to a brew day once at Brad's invitation... Ross was there, and Brad, Pistol Patch and myself were doing AG brews. The LHBS guy quickly realized he was out of his depth and couldn't sell us anything so slinked away pretty early.

All of the LHBS I have been too in the US have been completely different. Our "local" one is pretty big - lots of grain, yeast and hops in fridges - lots of Stainless Steel bling to drool on - I haven't even seen K & K tins in there.

We don't get over there often so we get most of our stuff from morebeer.com (free shipping over $60) or austinhomebrew.com or northernbrewer.com ($8 flat rate shipping). We usually only buy the base malt in 50lb bags locally.

K & K isn't big over here. But you can get grain kits in a wide variety. Basically pre-mixed, pre-crushed grain with yeast and hops.


----------



## yum beer (30/9/11)

Living in a small town I can only get stock coopers stuff from Big W and the little w...so recently when the wife was in hospital in Wagga Wagga I thought
I would make the most of it and get myself some cans of extract...never tried a full extract and wanted to give it a try.

I walked in and the guys ask what Im after, tells him Im after some malt extract tins and he offers me a can of Muntons Pilsner, "you can have this a bit cheaper coz 
its out of date, but only a little bit". No thanks mate I'll stick to extract thats in date. So I grab a few cans of malt plus 2 kits I cant get at home, I also need some Hersbrucker,
"ive got that in Tea bags" their hanging here on the wall....'No thanks, got any pellets'

Yep, he does, sitting in the rack attached to the the north facing brick wall......**** me, too late hes already scanning it into the register.

Then he 'throws in' the Muntons can anyway...oh well good for starters.

I pay up, say cheers and walk out, noticing as I do, the FRIDGE that has about 4 bottles of coke and someones lunch in it....no yeast or hops though.

Looks like I will continue to support our sponsors and pay for postage.


----------



## hsb (30/9/11)

I've been lucky to only have pretty good experiences at LHBS but can see from this thread how that is very often not the case.

All I could say is that I doubt any of these LHBS owners are millionaires laughing at you, I'd figure most fell into it through brewing/distilling and might be out of their depths with the retail/business element of it. 

I buy most of my stuff online but I do feel guilt that by doing so, I'm contributing to slowly but surely killing off the LHBS. You'll miss em when they're gone, bad advice and all! 

Start your own LHBS, show em how it should be done!


----------



## going down a hill (30/9/11)

There are home brew shops and faux brew shops. 
boom tish


----------



## pimpsqueak (30/9/11)

hsb said:


> Start your own LHBS, show em how it should be done!



Ross already did that. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## stux (30/9/11)

Really makes me wonder sometimes if the "homebrew" store is just a front for a clandestine spirits distillation store...

If you have a *good* LHBS near by, or even not that near by, you really owe it to everyone, yourself included, to patronize them when ever possible


----------



## Malted (30/9/11)

Stux said:


> If you have a *good* LHBS near by, or even not that near by, you really owe it to everyone, yourself included, to patronize them when ever possible



Interesting word that patronize. It could mean to act as a customer or it could mean to act in a condescending manner. Maybe if they are a good LHBS you should buy stuff from them and abuse them, hmmm I think maybe a lot of folks do that...


----------



## stux (30/9/11)

Malted said:


> Interesting word that patronize. It could mean to act as a customer or it could mean to act in a condescending manner. Maybe if they are a good LHBS you should buy stuff from them and abuse them, hmmm I think maybe a lot of folks do that...



Tis a funny word

Or to support an artist, etc.

But the sense of "being a customer of a store" is the correct usage of the word in this scenario


----------



## kdaust (30/9/11)

Think I'm spoilt for choice in sydney.

Went to a local country brewer that I won't go back to. 


But also found a shop not much further away called kirrawee home brew. I have only been to it once so far. But will probably go back because they seemed helpful. Yeast and hops were in the fridge etc. When I called about grain today they do full sacks and half sacks at decent prices comparable to online.


----------



## Spork (30/9/11)

You guys that have a 1/2 decent LHBS don't know how fortunate you are. I've spent a bit with the site sponsors, and continue to get most of my needs from them - including grains. Now it's not their fault, but having to have grains shipped adds about 50% to the cost. I can get good prices on grains and freight from Hobart, but their range is smaller than the site sponsors. I think I might have to start choosing more recipes based on what (grains) I can get from them for $8 / 20 - 25 kg's, (freight) instead of $30 / 10kg's...


----------



## chadjaja (30/9/11)

This thread makes me appreciate Dave even more.


----------



## felten (30/9/11)

chadjaja said:


> This thread makes me appreciate Dave even more.


Ditto, only 2 HBS I have been to are dave's and g&g so I haven't had a bad experience yet.


----------



## komodo (30/9/11)

dave is..?


----------



## manticle (30/9/11)

Greensborough home brewing.

I believe the website is pretty outdated (as in lots more available than site suggests). Never been there but a few brewing buddies speak very highly of the shop and the proprietor.

GG is near enough to local to be my local (cellar plus is closer and a decent shop but not set up for full mash brewers)


----------



## felten (1/10/11)

He's updated the website recently, lots of new malts and stuff.


----------



## 2much2spend (1/10/11)

GHB is one of a few small hbs that primary interest is home brewing, the only store i 
recommend to mates. 
very help full and f**king good beer too!


----------



## emnpaul (1/10/11)

I always considered myself fortunate to live near a decent home brew shop, but after reading this thread I appreciate just how lucky I am. 

You can get bulk grain at a pretty good price, cracked to order, bulk hops also packed to order if required. Keg gear, lines, dry and liquid yeast. You name it. And get this, his hops and yeast are refrigerated!


I have no affiliation but would reccomend Amber Nectar Home Brew to anyone.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Wimmig (2/10/11)

emnpaul said:


> I always considered myself fortunate to live near a decent home brew shop, but after reading this thread I appreciate just how lucky I am.
> 
> You can get bulk grain at a pretty good price, cracked to order, bulk hops also packed to order if required. Keg gear, lines, dry and liquid yeast. You name it. And get this, his hops and yeast are refrigerated!
> 
> ...



I've used their ebay shop for a number of things. Pretty good.


----------

